# cassette adaptateur autoradio pour ipod



## graubil (1 Septembre 2004)

je viens de m'acheter un ipod mini (parfait) au stand FNAC de l'AE ET une cassette adaptateur autoradio de marque MONSTER et là moins parfait car ça ne fonctionne pas du tout sur mon autoradio : le son ne passe pas

25¤ de jeter par la fenêtre

qq a-t-il utiliser ce type de K7 ou un autre type de connexion sur autoradio (modèle de cable, marque ou type d'autoradio : K7 et/ou avec entrée audio minijack)

je pense éventuellement changer d'autoradio et en prendre un (pas cher si possible) muni d'une entrée audio en façade ... avec un chargeur sur allume-cigares équipé d'une sortie audio ça devrait marcher ? n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Komac (1 Septembre 2004)

Alors là, tu m'étonne... j'utilise également une de ces cassette pour brancher un lecteur CD sur l'autoradio et j'y ai branché mon iPod 5Go première génération et tout fonctionne parfaitement.
Techniquement, je ne vois pas où ça pourrait foirer


----------



## graubil (1 Septembre 2004)

j'ai été le premier étonné car j'utilisais cette méthode de connexion au début des années 90 avec un baladeur CD ; et même si le volume devait être sérieusement augmenté cela fonctionnait !

mais j'ai l'impression que l'autoradio ne reconnait pas ce type de K7 : c'est l'autoradio K7 autoreverse monté d'origine sur les new beetle (2000)

je vais en parler au garagiste, on ne sait jamais !

mais je suis preneur de tous les témoignages ... merci d'avance


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2004)

J'ai utilisé un temps ce type de K7 mais tres souvent ca ne marchait pas. J'avais l'impression que le lecteur (autoreverse aussi) essayait de trouver le début d'une bande sans arret: il reversait plusieur fois de suite sans resultat. Apres plusieurs éjections et reintroductions de la K7 ca finissait par marcher... Bref, pénible...J'ai fini par acheter un iTrip et j'en suis super content: je viens de passer 10 jours sur les routes du Sud Ouest et je n'ai du changer la fréquence d'émission qu'une seule fois a l'approche de Toulouse.En dehors des zones tres urbanisées ou la bande FM est bien chargée, l'iTrp est vraiment génial. En plus tu peut le prendre avec toi si tu loue une voiture et que le l'autoradio n'a pas de lecteur K7 (de + en + fréquent). Pour avoir sa zic en voyage c'est nickel.


----------

